# Leaky water trough



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

I let it dry, cleaned it with a brush, filled the crack with silicone and then pounded the seam back together. Worked like a charm

The seam was so far apart we could see daylight.


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

That's a great idea!


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

It is dangerous for your horses, if they empty the tank and get their lips next to the broken seam. I took MINE and made it into a baby chick brooder. (I filled it with 3 inches of dirt, then shavings. Having a leak itsn't a problem, anymore, but an asset!)
I would buy a slightly smaller, rubber water trough and put it inside. Otherwise, find someone who breeds chickens, and give it away! =D


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

Corporal said:


> It is dangerous for your horses, if they empty the tank and get their lips next to the broken seam. I took MINE and made it into a baby chick brooder. (I filled it with 3 inches of dirt, then shavings. Having a leak itsn't a problem, anymore, but an asset!)
> I would buy a slightly smaller, rubber water trough and put it inside. Otherwise, find someone who breeds chickens, and give it away! =D



Why? I dont understand why it just cant be fixed?


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I am not sure about using silocones next to a water source, JUST mho. I think I'd feel better if the fix was welded.


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

You can hardly see the hole at all. I would literally need a dab of silicone. Once dry I don't think there would be any issue that would cause harm.


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

Corporal said:


> I am not sure about using silocones next to a water source, JUST mho. I think I'd feel better if the fix was welded.


But yet they are drinking out of a galvanized tank:think:???


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

My minis use a galvanized tank whose bottom seam is caulked. They've used it that way for years now and they've had no health issues from it.


----------



## Joel Reiter (Feb 9, 2015)

One of my tanks cracked and my first epoxy fix didn't last long. One day when I wanted to water some trees I tried sticking a piece of duct tape over the crack. It's held water now for six months.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

You should do what you wish. I just think it's time to buy a new one. =D


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Joel Reiter said:


> One of my tanks cracked and my first epoxy fix didn't last long. One day when I wanted to water some trees I tried sticking a piece of duct tape over the crack. It's held water now for six months.




Hahahaha, I had to go back to the first page to 'like' this post.

I was at a (very) old cattle barn for a while, the trough had a leak in the seam.

Conveniently it was located on a slight hump in the cement floor. We just moved the tank to a certain place on the hump where it didn't leak. LOL


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

What about aquarium sealant? Its what used to put fish tanks together and is totally safe for fish and animals. I have gerbils who love to chew it and every six months or so I reseal and I've yet to have an issue. 

Not sure how well it would stick to metal but its cheap enough it might be worth a try

All-Glass Silicone Aquarium Sealant at PETCO


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I think repair results depend on where you live. Here in Wisconsin the weather causes too much expansion & contraction for repairs to hold. We have a lot of galvanized tank hay feeders.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Here's a cheap safe fix. Buy a pkg of Wrigley's Double Mint chewing gum and chew 2 or 3 pieces for a min of 20 min. Stuff this in the seam. A mechanic gave us a this tip.The cold water will set the gum. Non toxic to boot.The trick might be to find wrigleys gum.


----------



## mred (Jan 7, 2015)

On a metal tank, the first question is "how rusted is it?". If it is not too bad, it is worth a fix. They can be welded by the right person with the right welder. Also sealing from the inside works. 
And the rubber tanks crack. I have two that a horse stepped inside and cracked the bottom. If it can be broken, they will do it. I now keep two tanks with water.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

The tank is likely galvanized which means it gives off toxic gases when heated by a torch. If the OP can locate the gum, it should seal the hole.


----------



## Kay Armstrong (Jun 28, 2015)

How about gutter sealer? I've had leaky gutters before and painted on this compound...and wahla! no leak!


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

JB Weld. Comes in a tube and has many uses. Or, bentonite. Small bags available. Also has many uses. Is, in fact, used in chewing gum.


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

boots said:


> JB Weld. Comes in a tube and has many uses. Or, bentonite. Small bags available. Also has many uses. Is, in fact, used in chewing gum.


Agree I had one that had pitted holes on the bottom of it. Cleaned it and used the JB Weld. No harm to the horses that drank out of it for 10 more years. :wink:


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

I was MIA, enjoying the long weekend! We ended up using JB weld and it worked great. Mred- the tank isn't that rusty at all, so I think it will give us plenty more years of use!


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Silicon caulk. Get the plain kind used in aquaria, believe me if fish don't die, your horse won't. If it is rusted the silicone won't hold, scrape it down to bare metal. Silicon can also cover sharp seams etc. It won't bridge real holes, you will need something structural like wire screen.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Corporal said:


> You should do what you wish. I just think it's time to buy a new one. =D


At over a $100, no I fixed mine. Used aquarium silicone, heck if it's okay for fish, I think my horses will be fine.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

What about that rubber sealant stuff that they use for boats?


----------

